# Glow light tetras



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a 15G hats planted but not extremely grown in yet. 6 cardinals, 6 Pygmys, MTS, and 1 glow light tetra. My betta is in the tank until I get another bottle of betta safe. So I was told 1 glow tetra would be fine but I later read he wouldn't be so I got three more. One went straight to the QT tank for weird movement. I had three in with the rest of the livestock mentioned, but I noticed one chasing my betta so I packed up the three I had just purchased and returned them, leaving one timid glow tetra. Well yesterday I noticed he's not so timid and my betta has been getting nipped more. My question is do I rehome the lonely tetra or do I give him a school? I've been told a single tetra will be stressed which would lead to nipping but I know without him my betta will be better off. I like the way they look but idk if I'd be better off trying out a school to let them have their own politics or just get rid of glows all together.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would buy a few more tetra, remove the betta, and dont for get to quarantine your new fish for 2 weeks or so, so you dont get the others in the tank sick on accident. tetras are nippy fish, thats why some wont stock them and a betta together.
or just return the 1 tetra.


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kjg that's my predicament lol $70 for it to hopefully work but have a nice looking tank or return the one fish for a $12 loss and not have fish I like but definitely have a safe betta. I've been told they're really peaceful but I haven't witnessed it. I would like to have a school of them but my betta comes first so if I have to go with another fish so be it


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

then just get your betta his own tank, and heater. thats is what id do if i wanted thoose fish instead. he will still love you i promis lolxD


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol he just came out of a 5.5 that's why I got the 15g. Upon further research with some people on the Facebook group Aqualounge I discovered they're modified white skirt tetras and white skirts are known to bully slow moving fish. I guess I got my answer so to future readers: Don't mix white skirts, black skirts, or glow tetras (those three are the same fish essentially) with a betta.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ohhh I c! Makes sence! I thought you said he was temporarily in therexD


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea I read that and it was misleading, what I meant was it was supposed to be permanent except I had to take him out due to the nipping. I also messed up the title.. They're glow tetras not glow light tetras


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ah thats okay, no one pays attention to that lol.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I currently have 7 glow light tetras in my community tank with my betta and it's been great. They are very peaceful, even when they get in my betta's line of sight and he chases them for a bit, and they easily stay out of his reach.

I've seen them nip a few times, but it's been rare and only when the betta is hanging out on the bottom of the tank and it's their way of sending him back to his typical, top of the tank, hang out. Mostly, they keep to themselves and sometimes play chase with each other.

I have a heavily planted tank, with a lot of tall plants to break up line of sight, and a ton of hiding places. I think this, as well as having a good school of fish, has lead to this being a successful and peaceful community.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

And I just noticed your post correcting what type of tetra you have.  Are glow light tetras and glow tetras different? I just did a quick search for glow tetra and all the results were for glow light tetras.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Glofish maybe?


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

I think he's talking about glofish which can be a modified type of several different fish, one of them being black skirt tetras like these guys http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_tetra


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------

